# HS720 electric start or not



## TroyfromMN (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi, new to the forum! My single stage Toro died last year and I've been researching replacement single stage machines. I'm loyal to Honda with a garage that has Honda cars and a Honda lawn mower. I would like to add Honda snow blower to that list. I live in Minnesota and am wondering if electric start is a must have or just a nice to have for my climate. The Toro was a 15 yr old hand me down that took many pulls to start. My Honda mower always starts on a single pull but that's an during the warm summer and I wonder if it will be as easy to pull start an engine in the cold winter.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Electric start on a paddle blower is a bit of a novelty or maybe just marketing geared toward women. Most blowers will start on one easy pull of the rope. Stand alone (12V) engine starters have their place but to plug into a wall, well? If one cannot pull a rope on a tiny engine to start they may have problems operating the machine.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I own a couple Honda Cars (Odyssey and CRV), Honda Mower (HRB217HXA), and a fleet of Honda snow blowers (HS928, HS621, HS520) all with electric start. I can tell you that I've never had to use the electric start on any of the snowblowers because they all start on the first pull....just like Honda mowers. That includes starting them for the first time after sitting all summer. Only reason I opted for the electric start was in case my wife needed to start the snowblower(s) if I was traveling on business. To be honest, she's used the HS520 about 10 times and pull started the machine (one pull) each time she used it. I say pass on the electric start unless you really have a need for it. HS720 is a very nice single stage machine. Excellent choice!!!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

honestly its a waste of money. you will probably never use it if you maintain the fuel system properly


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda associate here...

Electric start has always been a popular feature and customers will continue to want it. That said, we've done follow-up focus groups and the overwhelming opinion is "I never use it, as the engine starts up easily in 1-2 pulls. If I had to do it over again, I'd not spend the extra $ for electric start."


----------



## Natty Bumpo (Jan 21, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Honda associate here...
> 
> Electric start has always been a popular feature and customers will continue to want it. That said, we've done follow-up focus groups and the overwhelming opinion is "I never use it, as the engine starts up easily in 1-2 pulls. If I had to do it over again, I'd not spend the extra $ for electric start."



Electric start on a Honda snow blower isn't really needed until................ "Life Happens"


Last winter, I was taking out the garbage and slipped and fell on some black ice hidden under a thin layer of snow. Broke four ribs on the left side of my chest. Excruciating pain, as anyone who has had this happen to them can tell you. No way I could pull that starter cord, for several weeks, right in the middle of winter. 


ES saved the day. Or maybe your wife/gf has to run it for some reason. My wife LUVES the ES on our blowers. Or maybe that starter cord breaks...... Or............


No, you don't need ES....... until you do.


NB


----------



## TroyfromMN (Dec 12, 2017)

I went with electric start. Very excited for the first substantial snow to try this machine out. Now Incan say the only thing in my garage is a Honda!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all my snowblowers have electric start except one of my 3650's, it will be for sale on CL soon. I know I need electric start
congrats on your new Honda troyfromMN


----------

